# Maxi muscle protein



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

My daughter used to use Maxi Muscle Lean and Strength she thinks. She cannot find it now as packaging seems to have changed.....

Can anyone recommend which one she should use? She wants to be lean but also have strength.

Thanks


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

MaxiNutrition - Promax Lean


----------



## JyGee (Jul 15, 2016)

Mate tell her to stick to real food. It's soo muchot better for you, and whey protein can be highly insulinogenic. It's not protein powder that makes you lean and strong ,it's consistency of good diet and training with a large dollop of time.
Much better off spending her money on high quality free range and organic produce wit has a much better nutrient profile.
As tempting as all the advertising and media make supplements appear, the truth is quality food is infinitely better bud. 
Hope I'm not coming across condespending but if there's one thing I've learned over 2 decades in the industry is that people sell ANY **** just to make more money.its one of the most morally corrupt industries.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

JyGee said:


> Mate tell her to stick to real food. It's soo muchot better for you, and whey protein can be highly insulinogenic. It's not protein powder that makes you lean and strong ,it's consistency of good diet and training with a large dollop of time.
> Much better off spending her money on high quality free range and organic produce wit has a much better nutrient profile.
> As tempting as all the advertising and media make supplements appear, the truth is quality food is infinitely better bud.
> Hope I'm not coming across condespending but if there's one thing I've learned over 2 decades in the industry is that people sell ANY **** just to make more money.its one of the most morally corrupt industries.


+1:thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

JyGee said:


> Mate tell her to stick to real food. It's soo muchot better for you, and whey protein can be highly insulinogenic. It's not protein powder that makes you lean and strong ,it's consistency of good diet and training with a large dollop of time.
> Much better off spending her money on high quality free range and organic produce wit has a much better nutrient profile.
> As tempting as all the advertising and media make supplements appear, the truth is quality food is infinitely better bud.
> Hope I'm not coming across condespending but if there's one thing I've learned over 2 decades in the industry is that people sell ANY **** just to make more money.its one of the most morally corrupt industries.


As someone that works in research I agree. I have tried to research the use of protein supplementation and found the general quality of research to be dire at best, and downright fraudulent at worse. Nearly all of the reviews I found were funded by the manufacturers, and the methods and statistics were of very poor quality. I think the same can be said about a lot of the sport science field (energy drinks, sports wear, etc.).

It makes some pharmaceutical research look ethical..


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

To be honest here telling her to try real food, chicken breast instead of protein shake etc. can be real expensive... it is however much better for you as said above. 

JyGee is so right, some of the stuff is actually talked about as "instagram famous" products... says it all really...


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> As someone that works in research I agree. I have tried to research the use of protein supplementation and found the general quality of research to be dire at best, and downright fraudulent at worse. Nearly all of the reviews I found were funded by the manufacturers, and the methods and statistics were of very poor quality. I think the same can be said about a lot of the sport science field (energy drinks, sports wear, etc.).
> 
> It makes some pharmaceutical research look ethical..


Yup... get 1000 likes and it's £100...


----------

